# A Fuster Cluck....



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Go to investigate a puddle in a playground. Puddle is right over an old (1960's) 2" galvanized water main.

A little shovel work reveals pipe that is pretty much shot. Multiple leaks.
Pipe ruptures about 3' away. Shut the main off.

Tell the school no water. Order Porta Potties that arrive 3 hours late due to a miscommunication between secretaries....

Order 10 cases of bottled water and 25 show up.

Get a Hoe & start digging. Also starts raining....130' of pipe needs to be replaced. 

Principal that runs the pre-school calls me and says if there are not working toilets & running water pre-school needs to be cancelled. Schools DO NOT like to cancel as that is money.

Cut some plumbing loose & rig a garden hose to supply one set of bathrooms.

Supposed to rain up to an inch tomorrow....oh joy...


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

If it was easy and fun, everybody'd be doing it.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Could be worse Griz, that would have been some awful hard water here today.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Dry socks and good boots for sure . Rain in dirt holes stinks plus working in it .


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> Could be worse Griz, that would have been some awful hard water here today.


Could be worse. Could be the out pipe instead of the in....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

At least it's a shallow trench.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You didn't work through the night? Should be done by now


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of the people we do work for would want us to slap watermain repair clamps on and walk away. Dig under the pipe, slap it on, tighten 3 bolts, walk away. See you next week....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That isn't even close to a fuster cluck. 

In fact it looks like an easy job.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

A little plastic, another day of the hoe and viola - pool for the kiddies already filled. They can charge extra for that too:clap: :laughing::no:

"I usually don't work in the rain but when I do I use hefty as a body prophylactic ...... Stay dry my friend."


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That isn't even close to a fuster cluck.
> 
> In fact it looks like an easy job.


Inner, evidently you have never worked in a California school full of kindergarteners to 5th graders and all the associated staff....

Dam near anywhere else in the world this job wouldn't even get a mention on here...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> Inner, evidently you have never worked in a California school full of kindergarteners to 5th graders and all the associated staff....
> 
> Dam near anywhere else in the world this job wouldn't even get a mention on here...:whistling:laughing:


_Hey, what's that?
Get out of the hole kid.
Hey can I drive that?
Mrs. Ketterson, you want to grab this dear sweet child?
MY dad drives one of those only its BIGGER..._


Here in Michigan, we'd never have a leak like that until mid-June - it would be that long before a shallow buried line would thaw out.

Man up, put the Mr. Rogers sweater on and git'r done!
:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Inner, evidently you have never worked in a California school full of kindergarteners to 5th graders and all the associated staff....
> 
> Dam near anywhere else in the world this job wouldn't even get a mention on here...:whistling:laughing:


Correct,

Here that line would be three times as far down, we would run a temp 2" service on the surface, leave a tap running inside the school and tell them see ya all in the spring. :laughing:


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

griz said:


> Inner, evidently you have never worked in a California school full of kindergarteners to 5th graders and all the associated staff....
> 
> Dam near anywhere else in the world this job wouldn't even get a mention on here...:whistling:laughing:


I get it. Pretty much all we do is school work. Mostly new buildings, but I've Super'ed 4 or 5 big additions on schools while in session, from K through 12. Challenging, to say the least.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You could be here, where the water mains are 8' down


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, they cant all be winners, hoss.... :whistling:laughing:


----------



## amazincaucasian (May 22, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> You could be here, where the water mains are 8' down


Like this
View attachment 108986


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

One word

MILF


----------

